# Motorsport Arena Oschersleben reisbrennen germany 2012



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all well i went over germany with Jurgen in his Jun R1 GTR wow now that is a fast car he was only at 1.35 bar i think. It was the best time iv had ever :bowdown1:

Big thanks to RHD//Speedmaster for the VIP :smokin:

Now for some pics i took hope you all like :chuckle:

They might be a bit big





























Me in the drift car loved it 















































700BHP Nissan Skyline R33 GTR










Me in Jurgen car HaHa i wish i could drive 


More Pictures to come


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

49 view and no comments well **** me and call me charlie opcorn:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well Charlie. Got any bigger pix


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

glensR33 said:


> Well Charlie. Got any bigger pix


HaHa yes Flickr: ryan kirkley's Photostream :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pic's mate. I absolutely love the R1 :smokin:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning Pictures there


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks ppl more pics to come :thumbsup:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool pics


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

great pics


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

cool pics from a perfect event....

here some pics from us


























,


----------

